# Horrible looking tyres!!



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

Jetwashed the car tonight because it was mega dirty and I'm picking my g/f up from town tonight so needed it gleaming under the city lights!! lol. Anyway... every time I wash the car (it is black with black wheels) it shows up the tyres so much!! They are faded and grey looking... any good products out there... don't really wanna use tyre paint!!

Daz


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Try www.detailingworld.co.uk a massive amount of detailing/cleaning product info on this site.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Meguiars tyre gel. Goto halfords. £8 ish.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Zaino Z16 

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/zaino/zai ... d_476.html


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

If you like a high gloss then this stuff is great http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/meguiars-high-gloss-tyre-gel/prod_103.html. Careful you don't put too much on though or you can get spray off when newly applied. Lasts well, more coats you apply the glossier the finish.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Armoural tyre foam is really quick and easy and leaves no mess and lasts a week or so, its normally about £5 a can and it lasts quite a while, i get it cheap but thats because of where i use to work


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool, I'm gonna get the Megs stuff today!!


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

XTR said:


> Meguiars tyre gel. Goto halfords. £8 ish.


+1 for the Megs tyre gel, top stuff and virtually no spin off. Good product. Apply with an old foam sponge! :wink:

Steve.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

another one for Zaino lasts for ages


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

steve o said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > Meguiars tyre gel. Goto halfords. £8 ish.
> ...


+2 for the megs gel


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

+ 2 for the Zaino


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Another for the Megs. Used to use Poorboys bold and brite which was rubbish compared to the megs. Long lasting and not too shiny...


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Zaino - END OFF


----------



## LazeDK (Jul 5, 2009)

XTR said:


> Meguiars tyre gel. Goto halfords. £8 ish.


What is the name / producer of the theese rims?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

18" Audi QS rims. (the ones in the picture are replica wheels). ET26.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Give them a good clean with APC and a Brush 1st, then dress with the Megs Endurance Gel or CG New Look Trim Gel, or maybe the Zaino or Blackfire if you want to spend a bit more...


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> Give them a good clean with APC and a Brush 1st, then dress with the Megs Endurance Gel or CG New Look Trim Gel, or maybe the Zaino or Blackfire if you want to spend a bit more...


Good point, just as important to clean the tyre first before actually dressing it. If you want to be a cheapo apparently the car washes use a mix of engine oil and petrol. Slap it on with a paint brush. Not for me personally though...


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

Forgot all about this so just bought a big ass bottle of Megs All Purpose Cleaner with mixing bottle and spray head and a bottle of Megs Endurance Tyre Gel!!


----------



## TT190 (May 29, 2010)

XTR said:


> Meguiars tyre gel. Goto halfords. £8 ish.


beautifull for a replica!!!
Where have you buy it? Have you got the link?
Thanks


----------



## TT190 (May 29, 2010)

UP


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi,

Armoral, tyre vinyl and spray currently £3.99 halfrauds!.

I used to use this stuff all the time but all of a sudden couldn't get it anywhere, just found it again i personally think it takes a lot of beating.

Nice satin finish and best of all it doesn't come of as soon as it rains like a lot of products out there.

Hope that helps.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

another vote for Zaino, its the best ive come across


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Valet Pro High Gloss for me


----------



## TT190 (May 29, 2010)

TT190 said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > Meguiars tyre gel. Goto halfords. £8 ish.
> ...


Where i can find the same replica QS in ET26 ???
Nobody know?


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Chemical guys new look trim gel for me.


----------



## ivor bigun (Jun 17, 2010)

It is NOT recommended to pressure wash Tyres even the large truck and bus Tyres come with instructions do not pressure wash
The Walls are not as waterproof as you may think look on some of the tyre makers sites for more info


----------

